# Rebel Krickhopper



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Good pics. I haven't had any luck on mine but I'll be damned if a live grasshopper won't catch em like crazy.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

always thought about buying one of those


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Dillon Friend said:


> Good pics. I haven't had any luck on mine but I'll be damned if a live grasshopper won't catch em like crazy.


 I found that when I slowly worked it on the surface the gills would come up and suck it in


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Im a big fan of the crick hopper, i use to catch tons of bass and bluegills on those in ponds. Top water twitched worked best, but those have really nice swimming action that catches fish too. 
I even hooked my buddy in the back of the head with one while casting next to him.


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

chrisrf815 said:


> Im a big fan of the crick hopper, i use to catch tons of bass and bluegills on those in ponds. Top water twitched worked best, but those have really nice swimming action that catches fish too.
> I even hooked my buddy in the back of the head with one while casting next to him.


Remind me not to fish next to Chris anytime soon haha. I do pretty good catching big gills on a rebel pop-r they seem to love it worked real slow on shallow shelfs. Like a twitch twitch, 2 second pause, twitch, 8 second pause cadence. It's monotonous but in the end pretty productive for me at least.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Someone should make a topwater Dragonfly copy(maybe it's already out there?!) The stunted gills in my weed-choked pond were snapping at the many that were flying low over open areas and must have hatched today!


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Someone should make a topwater Dragonfly copy(maybe it's already out there?!) The stunted gills in my weed-choked pond were snapping at the many that were flying low over open areas and must have hatched today!


Well I found these on eBay a while back c.j. Just never got curious enough to try em out. Other than that I know a lot of guys that tie damsel flies which pretty much look identical to what a young dragonfly would. You could probably even find somebody to tie you a handful of dragonfly flies. Probably have to fish em on 2-4lb test to be able to get them anywhere without using a fly rod but still.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I've found the best place to throw the hopper is around grass. If it's calm I'll twitch it on top or if there is good wind(current) I'll slow crank it just beneath the surface. If you wonder if it's slow enough go slower.


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

The Krickhopper catches big bass too!!


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

This lure was always a favorite of mine growing up. The rebel crawfish was my all time favorite though, along with the floating rapala in black back silver sides.


----------

